# Nikon D3000 or Canon EOS1000D



## PepnFluff (Mar 3, 2010)

So my Dad is going to get a DSLR, this will be his first SLR camera and were debating onwhich one to get. If we go with the Nikon, we'll buy it through the US and go with that whole kit like this one which I believe Katt and Fran have and seem very happy with it as it's just so much more affordable to go through the states. Ease of use will be a big thing, Dads not very techno at the best of times so easier the better haha. I like the sound of the guide setting on the Nikon and its much larger screen for his eyesight, those are just the un technical things and tbh I know nothing about DSLR cameras lol. According to reviews they are both very simillar but I'd like to get to know peoples opinions please


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2010)

i of course love it, i am very un technical, in fact all the things Mike Scone is posting i still dont get it,lol, so that shows you how untechy i am. It is easy i shoot alot on the manual mode which does everything for your, and the pictures for the most part come out really nice. I do play with some settings but still dont have a clue as to what i am doing,lol.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 3, 2010)

Although I'm a Nikon user, and have been for many years, I have to say that there really isn't any qualitative difference between Nikon and Canon. They're both first-line cameras with a wide range of bodies and lenses, and most of the second-tier lens manufacturers make lenses for both brands. 

My strong recommendation would be to go to a camera store and try both cameras. While Nikon and Canon cameras do the same things and have more or less the same features, each brand has a different way of doing them. You may find one of the brands does things in a way that you find intuitive and easy to use, while I might find exactly the same thing in the other direction. Since both Nikon and Canon are known for consistency, whichever brand you find you prefer you should be able to transition from one camera to another within the line and find the controls are still comfortable. 

This is a very personal thing. I've found that I can pick up any Nikon or Fuji camera and know where to find things and how to use them right away - I may not know all of the details of every setting, and I still have to refer to the manual on my D300 from time to time, but I can make the camera work when I need to. I haven't used a Canon much at all, but what little I've seen seems well thought out, if a bit different. I've tried several Olympus digital cameras, and couldn't get any of them to work at all. Their design philosophy is just alien to me. 

In the end, most people wind up choosing whichever their friends have, as I did, so that they can borrow lenses and advice as needed.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 3, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> in fact all the things Mike Scone is posting i still dont get it,lol, so that shows you how untechy i am.


Well, ask, then... That's what this Camera Corner is for!


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2010)

i LOVE my Nikon, but part of it for me is simply owning a nikon camera cause i wanted one for so long!

and the D3000? amazing. i am also like fran, i still know nothing about the camera and stuff. but i am learning slowly, and well, my photos are coming out amazing even on the auto settings and me not knowing anything yet


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > in fact all the things Mike Scone is posting i still dont get it,lol, so that shows you how untechy i am.
> ...


Oh god i couldnt do that to you,lol!!!!!!!! i would have you banging your head up against the wall,lol, J/K. It is not that you arent explaining it , it is just i dont get it,lol


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 3, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Oh god i couldnt do that to you,lol!!!!!!!! i would have you banging your head up against the wall,


No, go ahead. You'd be amazed at how much head-banging I can stand.


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your input everyone! I went in and had a try lets just say Nikon came out tops hands down haha, and because of the most non technical stuff lol. The Nikon has this awesome guide thing and the canon was like trying to decipher the Da Vinci code Theres also a really good deal on at the mo were can get the 15-55mm lense and 75-? for 999 and thats cheaper than getting one from thestates too!


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 4, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh god i couldnt do that to you,lol!!!!!!!! i would have you banging your head up against the wall,
> ...



I have a photog friend who I think I've been driving insane the past 2 weeks, to say the least. I will say this... apparently when doing this right, photographers have to do a lot of math involving fractions and multiplying and dividing LOL:X

Although probably, if I understood the concepts of photography and how the concepts and features play with one another, I'd be doing less math and more "feeling" of how the numbers interact with one another when dealing with a particular shot. :?


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 4, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I will say this... apparently when doing this right, photographers have to do a lot of math involving fractions and multiplying and dividing LOL


We used to, back in the Old Days when Dinosaurs Took Pictures. Nowadays cameras have become so good at automatically figuring exposure that I only need to use manual exposure settings for really weird situations, and I even use autofocus most of the time. 

One of the best things from a newcomer's point of view on recent point-and-shoots and less expensive DSLRs is the various picture modes which do a lot of the remembering for you. Oddly, the more expensive professional and prosumer models usually lack the modes, but I guess they figure by the time you're ready for one of them you've learned what the modes do and don't need the training wheels any more.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2010)

I grew up with Nikons too. Ever since Paul Simon sang Kodachrome, I just had to have a Nikon. I am not familiar with Canons, (even to hold one in my hands feels so odd). I always shootin manual with myNikon,so I can control what setting I preferwith my pictures. With todays cameras, it is easy to chimp on your LCD and check the histogram for the exposure.


----------

